# B&H Selling M Again (Not Canon USA)



## distant.star (Jun 8, 2014)

.
For anyone who missed the M, B&H is now selling one with the 18-55 kit + flash for $349. No USA warranty, but B&H does warranty it.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1040896-GREY/canon_eos_m_ml_camera_18_55.html?cm_mmc=EML-_-Promotion-FathersDay-_-140608-_-Body_Retail_Canon-EOS-M


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 8, 2014)

Still trying to find out exactly where this camera fits in my arsenal. I got it at the $299 price a wile back. I think I am going to bring it and the EF adapter on my next adventure for when I want more reach since it is pretty small. The relatively slow focus and shutter recycle even after that firmware update improved it (I am spoiled by the DSLR) makes it to tough to use the M for anything where something is moving but the IQ and size are quite nice.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 8, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Still trying to find out exactly where this camera fits in my arsenal. I got it at the $299 price a wile back. I think I am going to bring it and the EF adapter on my next adventure for when I want more reach since it is pretty small. The relatively slow focus and shutter recycle even after that firmware update improved it (I am spoiled by the DSLR) makes it to tough to use the M for anything where something is moving but the IQ and size are quite nice.



While I don't have an arsenal, this is what's kept me from buying it -- I just don't know what I'd do with it. Sorely tempting though, as it seems like a lovely gadget. Since I finally went for the Fuji X100S, I don't know how I'd ever justify buying a Canon M.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 8, 2014)

People are talking about " Slow AF" of EOS M even with the new firmware. Can some owner Quantify it?? 0.25 sec.? 0.50 sec.? 0,75 sec.? 1.0 sec.? Thanks.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 8, 2014)

Rocky said:


> People are talking about " Slow AF" of EOS M even with the new firmware. Can some owner Quantify it?? 0.25 sec.? 0.50 sec.? 0,75 sec.? 1.0 sec.? Thanks.



depends on the lens. 22/2.0 is slow as molasses .. I'd say 0.75 seconds on that sucker. 
18-55 is better .. i'd say 0.25s ...
both times in one-shot AF

Problem is, Continuos-AF is pretty much useless. When shooting targets in motion I switch to One-Shot AF ... that way I have a decent chance to get ONE sharp image for every "action cycle" happening.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, AvTvM. 0.25 sec, is almost as fast as a DSLR. That is better than what I thought.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 9, 2014)

the 11-22 is also quite fast to focus too its an awesome lens with the M and hasn't come off mine since i got it


----------



## distant.star (Jun 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> the 11-22 is also quite fast to focus too its an awesome lens with the M and hasn't come off mine since i got it



Sadly, WW, they've never sold that lens in USA.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 9, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> depends on the lens. 22/2.0 is slow as molasses .. I'd say 0.75 seconds on that sucker.
> 18-55 is better .. i'd say 0.25s ...
> both times in one-shot AF


Interesting - I would have thought a prime would focus faster than a zoom. Mine is on the way from eBay for $97. I just picked up the kit described above from Amazon.ca for $349 with free shipping for all you Canadians out there.



AvTvM said:


> Problem is, Continuos-AF is pretty much useless. When shooting targets in motion I switch to One-Shot AF ... that way I have a decent chance to get ONE sharp image for every "action cycle" happening.


Do you ever use the continuous AF setting? I tend to keep the camera in One Shot AF mode and Continuous AF has been on the whole time (I just got it the other day). Continuous AF sounds like AI Servo but they are completely different menu settings.

I intend to use the M for vacations and social settings where I don't want to lug the 5D3 along for the ride...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 9, 2014)

distant.star said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > the 11-22 is also quite fast to focus too its an awesome lens with the M and hasn't come off mine since i got it
> ...



$400 from ebay out of japan, super awesome lens at that price 
wierdly they don't sell it here in china either I had to get mine sent from japan too 
but they sell the M2 here


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 9, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


I am considering picking one up here in Canada - the local shops are selling it for $389-399 CDN with a full North American warranty.


----------

